# pioneer amps any good?



## eiht3lac

I wanted to know what you guys think of pioneer amplifiers in general. I bought a 600 watt 4 channel amp from this guy for 80 bucks. It seemed like a deal at the time. I just wanted to know if it was a buy or not.


----------



## weedholder420

no .. man u juss gott ripped cuz u can get a 1000watt pioneer amp fer 120... and i wuldnt have wasted my time with pioneer shyt... im tellin u they fucken suck... i had a 1000 wat amp and 2 12" subs from pioneer and they fucken sucked ... i mean i got better bass from a fucken house speaker hookeed up inmy car... until i went to rockford punch.... then now evrything is awesome... it sheakes my hosue b4 i even pull in teh driveway... im telliin u shitcan tej pioneer amp n gett a rockford or kenwood.... thsoe are good amps... or if u have deep pocets go with jlaudio amps n subbs... shyt ull get hemeroids from all teh bass


----------



## ibanender

Last year, Pioneer recalled every amp they made because they caught on fire at random. Pioneer amps suck, they've always sucked, they will always suck.


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by weedholder420_@Aug 14 2004, 09:03 AM
> *im telliin u shitcan tej pioneer amp n gett a rockford or kenwood.... *


 downs pioneer but then suggests kenwood = lost credibility


----------



## CMEDROP

i've never had a pioneer amp b4, but i have 10" pioneer sub in my daily hooked to a tiny rockford amp. it does the job. best bet is hook your stuff up and find out if its to your own liking.


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin

> _Originally posted by DigitalBiocow_@Aug 17 2004, 02:58 PM
> *downs pioneer but then suggests kenwood = lost credibility
> [snapback]2142988[/snapback]​*


wuts so bad bout kenwood amps?


----------



## LacN_Thru

i have a pioneer amp, and it fuckin pounds my 2 15z, i don't have a problem with it!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg

Kenwood or Rockford


----------



## CMEDROP

maybe you guys get different amps for kenwood then us up in Canada. I had a 600watt kenwood which you would need to have struck by lightning to produce anywhere near that much power


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin

> _Originally posted by DigitalBiocow_@Aug 17 2004, 06:39 PM
> *maybe you guys get different amps for kenwood then us up in Canada. I had a 600watt kenwood which you would need to have struck by lightning to produce anywhere near that much power
> [snapback]2143598[/snapback]​*


i live in Canada to and havent heard anything bad bout kenwoods


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by DigitalBiocow_@Aug 17 2004, 08:39 PM
> *maybe you guys get different amps for kenwood then us up in Canada. I had a 600watt kenwood which you would need to have struck by lightning to produce anywhere near that much power
> [snapback]2143598[/snapback]​*


Kenwood amps made after 2000 they just print peak wattage on the amp, just like all your cheap shit amps like RF, Boss, Pyramid, Pyle, etc. Yeah, dont tell me that RF you have that says "1200 watts" on it will do 1200 watts when its the same chassis as the 50x2 from 3 years ago. The Kenwoods happen to be very reliable and do near rated RMS power.


----------



## SHAIN

When it comes to amps my 1st choice is MTX, my 2nd choice is JBL.


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Aug 18 2004, 07:47 AM
> *The Kenwoods happen to be very reliable and do near rated RMS power.*


 my 600watt kenwood was purchased in 1998, maybe they have changed. but i base my opinions on my experience with it.

I will give them credit for excelon decks.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

holy shit why are we discussing kenwood...honestly


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by DigitalBiocow_@Aug 18 2004, 02:00 PM
> *my 600watt kenwood was purchased in 1998, maybe they have changed. but i base my opinions on my experience with it.
> 
> I will give them credit for excelon decks.
> [snapback]2146102[/snapback]​*


If your amp is a 729s and you say it sucks, you should just die. :biggrin:


----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Aug 19 2004, 11:12 AM
> *If your amp is a 729s and you say it sucks, you should just die.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2149159[/snapback]​*


it wasnt, so I guess I get to live.


----------



## whyn

> _Originally posted by eiht3lac_@Aug 14 2004, 12:56 AM
> *I wanted to know what you guys think of pioneer amplifiers in general. I bought a 600 watt 4 channel amp from this guy for 80 bucks. It seemed like a deal at the time. I just wanted to know if it was a buy or not.
> [snapback]2132887[/snapback]​*


My buddy has a Pioneer amp, and well for a while it did work, but then out of nowhere it started to take a shit on him and bad. All it does now is turn on and off at the worst times. Like we'll be bumpin and then out of nowhere it just turns off! Then back on again, but for like 2 seconds and turns off.


----------



## LowSider

People talk shit about how the ratings on amps arent accurate, but peak wattage is a bs rating to begin with, when it comes down to it, that 1200watt amp you bought thats actually putting out 300 watts, actually cost you what a 300watt amp should..



you get what you pay for, and that defintly hold tru to the world of car audio...


----------



## Stealth

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Aug 19 2004, 11:12 AM
> *If your amp is a 729s and you say it sucks, you should just die.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2149159[/snapback]​*


i haven't ever heard anything from the KAC-729S to tell you the truth... but they go for dirt cheap nowdays... tell me more about them. are they reliable? put out at least close to the wattage printed on them?


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Aug 30 2004, 12:39 AM
> *i haven't ever heard anything from the KAC-729S to tell you the truth...  but they go for dirt cheap nowdays... tell me more about them.  are they reliable?  put out at least close to the wattage printed on them?
> [snapback]2179343[/snapback]​*


Dude, I seriously think that is the best amp Kenwood ever made. They retailed for $200, we sold the piss out of them because they NEVER came back except 2 where the customer installed it, and they were morons. I think they just had some horrible wiring job. I TRIED blowing one up and couldn't. They are rated 600 PEAK, 300 RMS, and we put them on two 12W3's all the time beating the crap out of them. Rated for 4 ohms mono, we ran them 2 ohms all day long, even ran one down to 1/4 ohm for a while. It got hot and shut off after a while, but it never blew up.


----------

